# Angeln in Brandenburg, Fischereischein aus Bayern



## mephy87 (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin wohnhaft in München und bin Besitz eines gültigen bayerischen Fischereischeines.

Da ich sehr viel Zeit in Brandenburg verbringe wollte ich mich jetzt wieder einem DAV-Verein in Brandenburg beitreten.

So weit so gut. Die Frage dir mir allerdings keiner so richtig beantworten konnte:

Benötige ich jetzt einen Brandenburgischen Fischereischein oder gilt die Fischereiabgabe ich bereits in München gezahlt habe bundesweit? Reicht es also zum Verein zu gehen, Mitglied zu werden und mir die Marken geben zu lassen oder benötige ich noch behördliche Papiere in Brandenburg?

Danke und Grüße aus dem sonnigen München...


----------



## Firehawk81 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Brandenburg, Fischereischein aus Bayern*

Ich glaub das könnte dir helfen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214793


----------



## Onkelfester (19. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Brandenburg, Fischereischein aus Bayern*

Wenn dein Wohnsitz in Bayern ist und bleibt, bist du Gastangler in Brandenburg.
Als Gastangler gilt natürlich dein Fischereischein aus Bayern uneingeschränkt in Brandenburg.
Ich muß ja auch keinen neuen Fischereischein haben, wenn ich im Urlaub nach Bayern fahre, sondern zeige meinen Brandenburger Schein vor, um mir eine Angelkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## mephy87 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Brandenburg, Fischereischein aus Bayern*

Ich habe einen festen Wohnsitz in München und möchte keine Tageskarten und auch keine Gastfischerkarten. Ich möchte meinem ehemaligen Verein wieder beitreten und die Marken für Brandenburg und Sachsen.

Brauch ich da jetzt noch was vom Land oder Kreis?


----------



## Anglerin in spe (22. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Brandenburg, Fischereischein aus Bayern*

Hmm, ich hatte mir überlegt in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung zu machen, weil sie hier in NRW anscheinend nur 2mal im Jahr angeboten wird, aber heisst das etwa, das ich dann in NRW nen Gastschein brauche obwohl ich hier wohne????? Das wäre doch voll bescheuert... Schein is doch Schein oder? Es gelten doch nicht in jedem Bundesland andere Regeln, oder etwa doch?? Dann zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt daran, ob das Ganze Sinn macht... Im Allgemeinen..... Hmm, da bin ich mal gespannt ob da jmd weiterhelfen kann.. ich schau auch mal im netz aber bisher leider noch erfolglos....


----------

